
PerceptiveIO Publications - runesoerensen
http://perceptiveio.com/publications/
======
runesoerensen
The current publications/research listed all seem to come from Microsoft
Research, and most of the team members[1] are also ex-MSR/HoloLens
researchers. I like how they present their research with video demonstrations
- makes it a lot more approachable for someone curious (but less knowledgeable
on the area) to quickly grasp the potential applications.

The company, PerceptiveIO, doesn't seem to be affiliated with MSFT though
(apparently it's a newly founded SF-based stealth company[2]/R&D Lab[3] in the
VR/AR space). Looking forward to see what these guys will come up with going
forward; They're certainly off to an interesting start!

[1] [http://perceptiveio.com/team/](http://perceptiveio.com/team/)

[2] [http://perceptiveio.com/news/2016/6/15/hey-whats-
perceptivei...](http://perceptiveio.com/news/2016/6/15/hey-whats-perceptiveio-
all-about)

[3] [http://perceptiveio.com/contact/](http://perceptiveio.com/contact/)

